# HELP - ideas of things to do with my parents



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

Hi, 

My parents who are in their late 50s are coming for the first visit to dubai for 10 days and I am running out of things to do with them, am doing the usual:
afternoon tea at the Burj, 
desert safari, 
dubai mall/fountain,
atlantis for an afternoon / dinner, 
a day wondering around Bur dubai with dubai musem, souks etc.

But the problem I have is that they are not big on shopping and obviously can't just send them to the beach / water parks etc like most guest who come over want to do.

Anyone got any ideas??


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Get a copy of Time Out Dubai!! I'm sure you'll find plenty of ideas there! 

- Burj Khalifa
- Dhow cruise dinner 
- Souq Al Bahar
- Madinat Jumeirah 
- Tour to Jumeirah Mosque and Sheikh Mohammed Centre for Cultural Undersanding SMCCU

Things outside Dubai:
- Grand Mosque (Abu Dhabi) Welcome to Abu Dhabi - Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque
- Day trip to Jebel Hafeet 
- Al Ain Zoo


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Bastakiya art galleries
Deira Al Ras area for heritage house and souks
Al Shindagha area for more old houses and museums
Dubai Museum
Sharjah Museum area
Musandam or Fujairah-East Coast for a drive but hot and Ramadan means not much to do except sit in car and look at scenery.
Qanat al Qasbah in Sharjah - photography exhibition at the Maraya Art Center during Ramadan
Khan Murjan at Wafi Center
Dubai Metro tour
Saadiyat Island Exhibition Center in Abu Dhabi (Manarat Al Saadiyat I think)

But if they're your parents then they probably want to see you as much as they want to see Dubai. A cup of tea and a bit of a yak might be all they need sometimes .


----------



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

bonk said:


> Bastakiya art galleries
> 
> But if they're your parents then they probably want to see you as much as they want to see Dubai. A cup of tea and a bit of a yak might be all they need sometimes


True, very true....try having tea with them and talk about good old times or buy DVDs of their favorite movies, popcorn and beer.....then watch with them.....

would be nice if my parents can come over and visit like yours have:Cry::Cry:


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

All my visitors have said the time spent in the old parts around the Creek, and especially abra rides across from one side to the other, have been the highlight of their time here. They've also enjoyed wandering around Satwa.

Other things that have gone down well have been the one hour dhow cruise from Dubai Marina (to see Palm Jumeirah from the water) and the drive to Hatta and lunch at Hatta Fort Hotel.


----------

